# What is the best job for me based on this?



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm an INTP, I enjoy proving things wrong or proving random theories out of nothing, finding shortcuts to things such as being fascinated (at least amused) by things which I consider "the unseen" like the future, predictions, time travelers who come back and on youtube claim they know what the future holds (i want to know what happens in the future, but deep down i know it's a lie), dream interpretation (as a form of warning, comfort, or future telling from islamic perspective), hidden knowledge kept secret, antichrist like figures, messiahs, cults and their psychology, i used to be into astrology for the same reason that i wanted to tell the future, but realized it was forbidden in my religion, political whistleblowers, hackers, religious knowledge, knowledge of other religions as well, coup d'etats, blowing taboos to smithereens in ways some may consider beautiful (such as through fantasizing about making love to some girl at a religious cultural center far off into the tree areas, inspired by some song in the movie Christine that was playing at some point in the movie that went "fell in love with a girl named Bonnie Maronie....we made love by an apple tree" ), madness, etc. I enjoy studying psychology, religion, am fascinated yet angered by oppression, but in some ways can look at it from a detached angle, especially when looking at it through history, I have autism, anxiety, and ADHD, I have great research abilities, and I am devoted to a topic to the point of obsession when it gauges my interest, but have "all or nothing focus". I have moderate physical strength. (I might be slightly weak, actually, but I would often imagine myself ditching college for trade school or an apprenticeship and wouldn't find it too daunting). I enjoy writing essays, I don't want to go to school for too long, but I may have to given my interests and the lack of jobs with just a bachelor's degree. I also enjoy keeping up with politics. I just wanna know how that translates into a job.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

sinpin said:


> I'm an INTP


Not going to lie here, I have some doubts about that. You seem more like an INFP.


> , I enjoy proving things wrong or proving random theories out of nothing,


I do not think there are jobs out there for people who like making assumptions.


> finding shortcuts to things such as being fascinated (at least amused) by things which I consider "the unseen" like the future, predictions, time travelers who come back and on youtube claim they know what the future holds (i want to know what happens in the future, but deep down i know it's a lie)


Well, being interested in the future is too broad. Do you mean within a scientific view point? inspirational view? Be specific.


> , dream interpretation (as a form of warning, comfort, or future telling from islamic perspective)


Sounds like the perfect fit for a scam artist or one of those faith but no fact jobs. If this interest(specifically the dream part, the rest is scam artist material) was within a more technical and scientific view, you would have had way more options for studying this interest, but your options are limited once you put you your own faith before 


> , hidden knowledge kept secret, antichrist like figures, messiahs, cults and their psychology, i used to be into astrology for the same reason that i wanted to tell the future, but realized it was forbidden in my religion, political whistleblowers, hackers, religious knowledge, knowledge of other religions as well, coup d'etats, blowing taboos to smithereens in ways some may consider beautiful (such as through fantasizing about making love to some girl at a religious cultural center far off into the tree areas, inspired by some song in the movie Christine that was playing at some point in the movie that went "fell in love with a girl named Bonnie Maronie....we made love by an apple tree" ), madness, etc.


Okay then...


> I enjoy studying psychology, religion, am fascinated yet angered by oppression, but in some ways can look at it from a detached angle, especially when looking at it through history, I have autism, anxiety, and ADHD


First off, nobody cares about whether you have mental impairment A, B, or C. Secondly, may as a well find a career in the humanities. With that in mind, if you end up going into the psychology, be prepared to leave your religious values and interest for some other time. When studying any science, even a social science, you have to leave your own ideals behind for later. You have to remain unbiased and logical.


> , I have great research abilities, and I am devoted to a topic to the point of obsession when it gauges my interest, but have "all or nothing focus". I have moderate physical strength. (I might be slightly weak, actually, but I would often imagine myself ditching college for trade school or an apprenticeship and wouldn't find it too daunting). I enjoy writing essays, I don't want to go to school for too long, but I may have to given my interests and the lack of jobs with just a bachelor's degree. I also enjoy keeping up with politics. I just wanna know how that translates into a job.


Yeah, just choose a field in the humanities, probably some sort of religious studies. Got no clue.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Cal said:


> Not going to lie here, I have some doubts about that. You seem more like an INFP.
> I do not think there are jobs out there for people who like making assumptions.
> 
> Well, being interested in the future is too broad. Do you mean within a scientific view point? inspirational view? Be specific.
> ...


 Yeah. I'm starting to think I'm an INFP, too. But my social worker says I'm certainly an INTP.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Drug dealer


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Cal said:


> Not going to lie here, I have some doubts about that. You seem more like an INFP.
> I do not think there are jobs out there for people who like making assumptions.
> 
> .


Sorry ALMOST nothing.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Military seems a good fit


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

sinpin said:


> Yeah. I'm starting to think I'm an INFP, too. But my social worker says I'm certainly an INTP.


Your SW was kind of off with that assumption.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Etherea said:


> Military seems a good fit


 NO. Just. NO. I wouldn't be able to handle the discipline. I also will not mercilessly slaughter Muslim civilians across the world in the name of fighting terror and aid in the occupation of Palestine. EDIT: and in the occupation of East Jerusalem and the al Aqsa mosque.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

sinpin said:


> NO. Just. NO. I wouldn't be able to handle the discipline. I also will not mercilessly slaughter Muslim civilians across the world in the name of fighting terror and aid in the occupation of Palestine.


I think the discipline is why it would be good for you. They have desk jobs. Not everyone is infantry. They'll break you down and reshape you into something stronger.


----------



## Fuu (Apr 9, 2017)

It looks like you love having the spotlight all for yourself, and since you seem interested in history and religion you could try being some sort of tourist guide...
you'd be able to talk about what you like without anyone interrupting you.
plus you'll have the opportunity to research even more the subjects you love if you travel further.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Cal said:


> Your SW was kind of off with that assumption.


 what makes you say im INFP? I got INTP on the test each time I wasnt biased?


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

sinpin said:


> what makes you say I'm INFP? I got INTP on the test each time I wasn't biased?


The tests are unreliable, and their validity is in question by many psychologists. Also, just because you answer to being one way does not mean you are that way. Self-deception is a very common thing among most as people and how we both see and judge ourselves tends to be off. Your posts and response lack any sort of logic or proper judgement but are instead fully based on your feelings and morals. A majority of the threads you make revolve around your own emotions and the emotions of others too. You, for the most part, tend to put your feelings, morals, and beliefs before anything else and lack most of the characteristics of an INTP, to be honest. Scoring INTP on a test will not guarantee anything, so trying to prove something with that is pointless. Nothing about your personality, from what I have seen, has reflected your results on those tests.


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

You are not an INTP.
Most of the things you said would make interesting hobbies.

You do a job primarily to offer society a service which you can get money for.
Breaking down society structures is not really very in demand in such a direct way...

Yes, you need to love your job. Well, first do a couple years of jobs you don't really love but don't hate either.
Along the way you'll learn in what you are really good.

Also, you don't bring your car to the butcher for repairs;
don't bring your MBTI to a SW. Go see a behavioral therapist / psychologist and ask for MBTI. Not only the test, but talk about yourself and they will be able to answer and help you with NON PRACTICAL questions like MBTI.
Your SW can help you find a job if you know what you want. You don't seem to be at that stage yet. If you need the money or need to get doing something; I would just go with whatever that is not to much of a commitment.


----------



## Exy (Apr 26, 2018)

sinpin said:


> blowing taboos to smithereens in ways some may consider beautiful (such as through fantasizing about making love to some girl at a religious cultural center far off into the tree areas, inspired by some song in the movie Christine that was playing at some point in the movie that went "fell in love with a girl named Bonnie Maronie....we made love by an apple tree" )


Now that's something to put on your resume.

You won't make money with any of your interests, think about what your abilities are and how you can put them to good use. You say you like researching, are you good with details? How do you contribute to projects? Would you like working in a team, on your own, leading other employees eventually? Are you good at following directions? What's more important to you, flexibility and a balance between life and work, or would you be ready to dedicate lots of time and resources into your job? Think more realistically.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

Theoretical physics.


----------



## Yami no Yume (Oct 31, 2017)

@sinpin
Something in the fields of humanities would be appropriate. I don't think leaving old bias behind would be necessary or even good, because nobody is really able to do that and people would only deceive themselves if they think they are, plus the lectures themselves are biased.

However, an idea would be to be a translator for works of literature or video material in the area you like, like religion. You could translate religious texts from Turkish into English or study another language and have more variety.
Based on type you could be good at that.
Also you are very scattered and lack direction in anything. It is like you cannot focus on talking about one subject, but when you translate you get direction and cannot jump between different subjects, so you can concentrate on making the sentence understandable for the reader.
This is only one idea though.

By the way, I would not include others too much in typing myself, especially when mentally unhealthy. I think, their bias is even greater than the one we have about ourselves.


----------



## Dissentient (Apr 14, 2018)

Teacher/Professor in an area you're passionate about? As a professor, you could do a lot of independent research as well.


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

A Priest or Sorcerer's Apprentice


----------

